# What NOT to do with a mannequin!



## medicdan (May 20, 2008)

The following is what happens when you lock 10 soon-to-be EMTs in a room (while waiting for their test results) with a few CPR mannequins and a camera. 
http://picasaweb.google.com/dan.da.emt/ManeuqinGames07
Disclaimer: Some of the pictures are graphic in nature, but only involve training mannequins (and some select props).

(I took these pictures, and dont want them spread all over the internet. Please send others to the URL above).
Enjoy!


----------



## EMERG2011 (May 20, 2008)

Oy vey.....


On a related note - do you know if its possible to get reciprocity in the US if you got trained through Magen David? A friend of mine did a full stint, and got her ALS cert in Israel, and is about to come home to the US.


----------



## JPINFV (May 20, 2008)

Rule 34? (SFW)


----------



## medicdan (May 20, 2008)

EMERG2011 said:


> Oy vey.....
> 
> 
> On a related note - do you know if its possible to get reciprocity in the US if you got trained through Magen David? A friend of mine did a full stint, and got her ALS cert in Israel, and is about to come home to the US.



Yes I did know that, and spent a long trying to get reciprocity the other way. I was trained (and certified) as an EMT here in the US, then went to Israel, where they refused to accept my cert. I reached a "compromise" in that I took a first responder course (and the test of an EMT course), then altered the uniform to show Hovesh (EMT) certification (with the unofficial permission of my instructor).


----------



## Jon (May 20, 2008)

Thats not Kosher!


----------



## JPINFV (May 20, 2008)

Jon said:


> Thats not Kosher!



I always thought that this wasn't kosher:


----------



## mdkemt (May 20, 2008)

LOL!  Yeah...my intructor decided that we were going to practice our CPR.  He decided to demonstrate how NOT to do CPR....lets just say it involved pieces of the mannequin flying in the air...very comical...these pics were enjoyable!  Laugh was needed!

MDKEMT


----------



## firecoins (May 21, 2008)

JPINFV said:


> I always thought that this wasn't kosher:



how did they remove the bones?  Your right! Something isn't kosher.

Next artificial crab meat.


----------



## JPINFV (May 21, 2008)

firecoins said:


> how did they remove the bones?  Your right! Something isn't kosher.
> 
> Next artificial crab meat.



Actually, pig is considered not kosher regardless of how it's prepared.


----------



## PNWMedic (Jun 15, 2008)

Okay not the wisest thing, nor leagal thing to do, but I have a friend that is an EMT Instructor that was transporting a STAT Mannequin, and put it in the passanger seat of their car, put the seatbelt on and drove down the HOV carpool lane. lol. well anyways after about a dosen times he eventually got caught, but the officer thought it was so funny, he let him go telling him not to do it again.


----------



## mycrofft (Jun 19, 2008)

*Annie nearly caused an arrest*

We had a new airman/firefighter. On his first night, after being seriously warned about waking anyone unnecessarily and the civilians in particular (being a seedy and perverted bunch to a degree),  I went to the upstairts bunk room, lowered a rescue line down the pole hole,  went and got CPRAnnie from the training office. l tied her to the rope, then carried my bunker boots/pants upstairs to "bed", then hauled up Annie, put her in the new guy's bed in a fairly natural position with head turned aside and a table knife in her hand. I hit the rack and waited.
New guy comes up dead tired, detects someone in his bed in the light from the EXIT signs, and stands ther about a pace away. 
I "wake up".
"Hey, man, what's the matter?".
"Sgt Mycrofft, someone's in my bed...".
"Oh, yeah?". I darted forward, grabbed the mannikin by its shoulders, and shook it, hissing "Hey you (censored) SOB, what are doing in this bed!!".
New guy almost went down. Long first day for him, right to the last minute.


----------



## mycrofft (Jun 19, 2008)

*By the way...*

PS: The word is "Treyf".


----------



## firecoins (Jun 20, 2008)

JPINFV said:


> Actually, pig is considered not kosher regardless of how it's prepared.




Its a joke.  I used to be Jewish.


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Jun 20, 2008)

firecoins said:


> Its a joke.  I used to be Jewish.



You used to be? What are you now?


----------



## mycrofft (Jun 20, 2008)

*Still treyf! Augh!*

......................


----------

